# Raketa Polyarnie - It'S Here!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Credits to Draygo for letting me know about this one!! He also pointed me in the right direction about getting one, that I've bought... but then the seller cancelled the sale a week after claiming he was out of stock... :thumbsdown:

Anyway, I managed to find one maybe two weeks ago and I got it today. No customs, taxes or anything. Came with one of those leather Russian straps that you can get for 1$ you know where... the buckle is absolutely crap, I don't think it's even metal... but somehow the whole strap has a charm of it's own and the padded bits are a cleaver touch.

A few of you have been asking for it so here it is:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:

It's great: Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes. Really great looking watch that!!!

...Especially on the wrist; the partial semi-circle with the grid really comes alive and makes it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

That watch pops on the wrist !! A great watch indeed Kutusov :thumbup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

looks very nice to me.

bowie


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice to see you finally got one. I'd be interested to know the supplier as it's still on my wanted list :thumbsup:


----------

